# Which Enneagram Type do you associate with each Socionics Type?



## Swordsman of Mana

imo 

ESFj: 2w3 So/Sx
ISFp: 9w1 Sp/Sx
ENTp: 7w6 So/Sp
INTj: 5w6 So/Sp

ESTp: 8w7 So/Sp
ISTj: 8w9 Sp/So
ENFj: 3w2 Sx/So
INFp: 9w1 So/Sx

ESFp: 7w8 Sp/Sx
ISFj: 1w9 Sx/Sp
ENTj: 3w4 Sp/So
INTp: 5w6 Sp/Sx

ENFp: 6w7 So/Sx
INFj: 9w1 Sp/Sx
ESTj: 8w9 Sp/So
ISTp: 9w8 Sp/Sx


----------



## silphium

Going on stereotypes this looks pretty darn accurate.


----------



## Judson Joist

Swordsman of Mana said:


> INTj: 5w6 So/Sp


That's exactly me, even down to the So/Sp!
roud:
When I first took the Enneagram, I was typed as both a 2 and a 5 equally, which is supposedly not possible. My 6 was higher than my 1, though, so that could be considered sort of a tie-breaker. After retaking a version of the Enneagram test that reveals tritype, I was trityped as 5w6-1w2-4w5 (short version: 514), the classic artist/librarian or "Researcher" (which fits perfectly).

Notice how all F-types tend to have Sx as either a primary or secondary. I bet most F-types, male and female alike, are chocoholics. Might have to research that.
:tongue:


silphium said:


> Going on stereotypes, this looks pretty darn accurate.


Sometimes, stereotypes are spot-on.
:happy:


----------



## Entropic

@Judson Joist do note however that figuring out one's enneagram is more complicated than taking a test. It requires a lot of introspection. I would say it's sometimes more difficult to see one's enneagram because they touch so strongly on our defense mechanisms so we cannot see because we don't want to see since it also means admitting our deepest insecurities, flaws etc.

Also, I was thinking why not 5w4 for the ILI considering that the descriptions tend to stress more of a personal conceptualization of the world and it makes more sense when you consider Fi HA too.


----------



## Judson Joist

ephemereality said:


> figuring out one's enneagram is more complicated than taking a test.









> It requires a lot of introspection.









> 5w4 for the ILI


That works too. I was using myself as an example because I don't like putting words in others' mouths and I'm most definitely LII-5w6. My swooey woozlesnoosh of an INTJ cuddlegrrl is 5w4, though (as are many other INTJs, LIIs, and ILIs, on this forum). Not sure what her Socion type is.


----------



## Dragheart Luard

Hm, maybe that could explain why I mistyped as a 5w6 for a while. For now I think that being 1w9 makes more sense, even if that type appears as an ESI stereotype in the OP.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

silphium said:


> Going on stereotypes this looks pretty darn accurate.


I'm not sure if I should take this as a compliment or passive aggression.


----------



## Entropic

Judson Joist said:


> That works too. I was using myself as an example because I don't like putting words in others' mouths and I'm most definitely LII-5w6. My swooey woozlesnoosh of an INTJ cuddlegrrl is 5w4, though (as are many other INTJs, LIIs, and ILIs, on this forum). Not sure what her Socion type is.


Sigh. You missed out what I was suggesting. You wrote specifically in your previous post that you were typed by others and you took tests. Something I tend to shy away from when it comes to enneagram specifically, because I think coming to realize one's enneagram can be pretty darn difficult even if you have a good idea of the outcome that tests and people typing you can provide. Sometimes they hit right, sometimes they don't. This isn't about "duh no shit Sherlock" thing I'm saying, because honestly, it seems to be something that honestly _does_ miss most people by on this forum. Even people who think they know. The problem becomes what it is they know about themselves. Enneagram is about exploring what you don't want to know even more so than cognitive type, so when it comes to the introspection part, I'm dead serious. It requires a level of introspection that may not always be innately comfortable because it might mean to admit specific patterns in your life you don't want to know are there. 

And this is also one of the reasons why I am very wary against stereotyping the INTx types in both the MBTI and socionics for the matter, to be type 5s. I find that it is an extremely common mistype association that occurs. Blue Flare above being an example of this and I actually pointed out to her quite early that I don't think she's a 5. Same with occurs with INFx though for some reason more with INFJ than it does INFP though both are ultimately inferior thinkers. 

I know this because I am very sure of being a type 5, and one thing I find in common with people who come here and type as 5s is that I notice after a while that they don't seem to understand the underlying issues surrounding the type. I have thus since developed a strong skepticism whenever I see someone type as 5 regardless of their cognitive type, simply because I see that people get typed as 5s and type themselves as 5s not because they necessarily relate to and genuinely understand the drive of avarice but because they like all other people have a curiosity about the world and like to learn, as do most people to a degree. I would be hard-pressed to find a person who didn't. The difference between type 5 and people who are just the former is that for type 5 it is part true a neurosis where knowledge and understanding are meant to create a specific defense mechanism to ward against the world by providing a sense of power one achieves through understanding in order to avoid a sense of being overwhelmed by it.

So when it comes to being a thinker and an NT in both systems, I fail to see how it has to do with type 5 since being an NT doesn't even mean you have to be scientific. Take the Ni type in Jung's description where he defines it as the mystic and the prophetic and this description is carried over into the socionics Ni description part. The person with visions no one really takes seriously yet seem to be strangely accurate and true. How did this come to be conflated with being interested in knowledge, the sciences etc even if you couple the above with a thinking function? So great, now you have an ability to create impersonal systems based on those prophetic visions but it still doesn't mean you'll even care to understand how the world operates at a deeper genuine level that is type 5. Why you focus on these visions and categorize them can be motivated for a wide variety of reasons. 

Also, don't forget the other two mind types in the head center. They aren't any less thinkers than type 5 even if type 5 is for some reason stereotyped as such. I can think of 3 people as of this moment who are ILIs but none of them are type 5s and only one is a mind center type. I am not even sure I would consider there to be a strong correlation with type 5 and INTx in general because I just haven't seen enough to provide such a case and since I do see such a correlation where I feel there definitely is one, I will not make such an assumption there is even though the rest of the forum seems to assume so.


----------



## Judson Joist

ephemereality said:


> You missed out what I was suggesting.


Nuh-uh!



> You wrote specifically in your previous post that you were typed by others and you took tests.


In other words, I corroborated my sources...to get to "The Source" (kudos if you get that reference).


----------



## Kanerou

*looks over thread* ESI 6 with an LSE (probably) 1 stepfather. My mother's an ESE and likely 2, though.
@ephemereality INFP is inferior Thinking; INFJ is inferior Sensation. You said both were inferior Thinking,


----------



## Entropic

Judson Joist said:


> Nuh-uh!
> 
> 
> In other words, I corroborated my sources...to get to "The Source" (kudos if you get that reference).


...

So why don't you just respond seriously instead of diverting? Finding your wrong enneatype doesn't really lead you anywhere since it will not help you the way it's supposed to. Also, the source is you, not someone else or something else for the matter. I can point out that your behavior is very uncharacteristic for type 5 by the way. 

The type 5 neurosis revolves around wanting to know and understand; you are doing the very opposite pretty much. Superficial first glance tells me positive outlook attitude by ignoring the problem so perhaps type 2 wasn't a bad call then, though I might honestly seriously suggest type 7 for you. Many 7s may also think they are 5s because it is their path of integration and is situated within the head center. 

And no, I don't care about getting references to pop culture so you and I can "buddy up". I am not even sure I think it was that cleverly done. 



Kanerou said:


> *looks over thread* ESI 6 with an LSE (probably) 1 stepfather. My mother's an ESE and likely 2, though.
> @ephemereality INFP is inferior Thinking; INFJ is inferior Sensation. You said both were inferior Thinking,



Yes, because it is of inferior character i.e. unconscious. The one can argue that one is the actual inferior in the dominant-inferior sense, but I was referring more to conscious-unconscious here.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

ephemereality said:


> So why don't you just respond seriously instead of diverting? Finding your wrong enneatype doesn't really lead you anywhere since it will not help you the way it's supposed to.


Says you. I am sure my E-penis changed size whenever I chang my type.


----------



## silphium

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I'm not sure if I should take this as a compliment or passive aggression.


 It was definitely a compliment. I think it’s really good list when choosing *one *enneagram type for each sociotype. I came across this list with subtypes a while ago.


Alpha

Si-ESFj: 2w3, 8w9, 9w8
Fe-ESFj: 2w1, 2w3, 3w2, 7w6

Ne-INTj: 5w6, 1w9
Ti-INTj: 5w6, 9w1

Ne-ENTp: 7w6, 3w2, 3w4
Ti-ENTp: 5w6, 7w6, 6w7, 3w2, 3w4


Si-ISFp: 9w1, 9w8, 4w5
Fe-ISFp: 9w1, 4w3, 2w3

Beta
Ni-ENFj: 7w8, 8w7, 8w9
Fe-ENFj: 7w6, 9w8, 3w2

Se-ISTj: 6w7, 1w9, 5w6
Ti-ISTj: 5w6, 6w5, 1w2

Se-ESTp: 7w6, 3w2, 8w7
Ti-ESTp: 7w8, 3w4, 8w7

Ni-INFp: 4w3, 4w5, 6w5
Fe-INFp: 3w4, 4w3, 9w1

Gamma
Ni-ENTj: 7w6, 7w8, 8w7, 3w2
Te-ENTj: 6w7, 7w6

Se-ISFj: 6w5, 6w7
Fi-ISFj: 6w5, 1w9

Se-ESFp: 7w6, 7w8
Fi-ESFp: 6w7, 7w6

Ni-INTp: 5w4
Te-INTp: 5w6

Delta
Si-ESTj: 8w9, 9w8, 3w2
Te-ESTj: 1w9, 3w2

Ne-INFj: 9w1
Fi-INFj: 9w1, 1w2, 1w9

Ne-ENFp: 7w6
Fi-ENFp: 2w3

Si-ISTp: 9w8, 9w1
Te-ISTp: 5w6, 9w1


----------



## Entropic

Nonsense said:


> Says you. I am sure my E-penis changed size whenever I chang my type.


?

Because epenis was totally relevant to the point I was making.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

ephemereality said:


> ?
> 
> Because epenis was totally relevant to the point I was making.


(I meant that's how it "helps" some people... Er, nevermind.)


----------



## Entropic

Nonsense said:


> (I meant that's how it "helps" some people... Er, nevermind.)


Eh ok...


----------



## Dragheart Luard

Derp, the second list confirms again my reasons for mistyping. The joys of having an enneagram that doesn't correspond with the stereotypes of my socionics type. No wonder that such mix could confuse others as well.


----------



## silphium

Blue Flare said:


> Derp, the second list confirms again my reasons for mistyping. The joys of having an enneagram that doesn't correspond with the stereotypes of my socionics type. No wonder that such mix could confuse others as well.


 It’s just someone’s opinion on what each sociotype would correspond most likely to several enneagram combinations. It’s not gospel and was intended for a conversation starter. My enneagram type is also not on the list and I believe that each enneagram can almost be any sociotype. I think people need to introspect more, instead of basing their type from lists, taking tests, and finding their perfect type description.


----------



## Dragheart Luard

silphium said:


> It’s just someone’s opinion on what each sociotype would correspond most likely to several enneagram combinations. It’s not gospel and was intended for a conversation starter. My enneagram type is also not on the list and I believe that each enneagram can almost be any sociotype. I think people need to introspect more, instead of basing their type from lists and finding their perfect type description.


I know, and I was stating that for the reason that such lists only confuse people even more, specially the newbies that don't know about the theory behind socionics and enneagram types. So I have no problem for debunking such stereotypes as a conversation topic.
I think that any sociotype can have any enneagram, only that some combinations could be less common than others. To be honest, trying to find your type without any previous introspection and attention to self bias would only lead to a false conclusion at the end.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

@silphium
good :tongue:
from what little I know about Socionics, your list seems legit


----------

